# Constipation during treatment... what can I take??



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry but I have very bad constipation and wanted to ask if any of you have had taken anything to help!! I know you can't take a few tabs due to the chemicals but can you advise me on anything I can take..

Thank you
Hx


----------



## Bex78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi HBK,

I suffered from this when I took the pessaries.  I was told by my clinic that something called Latchelose was safe - 20mls twice a day.  If that doesn't work try something called Dolcalax.  I haven't actually taken either of these because I only enquired about it after my (failed) fresh cycle and didn't suffer from constipation on my frozen round.  So I can't speak for its effectiveness.

I hope that helps!

Cheers,
Bx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you once again guys, you've helped me LOADS.. I've been in the bum pill purchase!! hee hee hee

Your all stars x


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

I had that problem last time round so can sympathise! I found that Movecol worked best and my clinic said it was fine to take. You can get it at the counter at the chemist - powder you add water to.  I tried the senna and Dulcalax that the clinic suggested initially but no luck with them!


----------



## MrsMock (Oct 15, 2009)

Prune juice worked for me, doesn't taste very nice but it's effective and speedy


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

MrsMock said:


> Prune juice worked for me, doesn't taste very nice but it's effective and speedy


hahahaha - speedy!!!! that made me giggle!!!


----------

